# Sync Outlook Hotmail-Inbox with IPAQ



## swheeldon (Apr 17, 2006)

I am trying to sync my Outlook Hotmail-Inbox account with my inbox on on my IPAQ 3715 via Microsoft Active Sync, but it is only syncing the default inbox from Outlook.

Is there any way to do this or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Your half way there - but the problem is the Outlook sync ONLY does 1 inbox.

Here is something you may want to look into.

http://www.pocketgear.com/software_detail.asp?id=9539


----------

